# Off topic pet help (baby rat)



## Cinnamon563 (Aug 6, 2014)

I know this is more of a reptile forum but I've joined numerous rat forums and have not been able to post so maybe I will have some luck here. I really need to find someone who is experienced with baby rats. I recently got a 1 week old baby rat.. It was supposed to be a feeder for a friends snake but it was too big. So now I have it. I'm feeding it every 3-4 hours about .5cc and I keep it in a tank with soft towels and papers, along with a small under tank heater. However I know when this baby gets a few weeks older I will want to get it a friend of the same sex. Problem is I can't figure out what it is. If anyone can help determine or has any other tips on raising the little buddy please let me know. Once again I know this is not the proper place for this, sorry.


----------



## JennBell0725 (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like a male but its been a while since I sexed baby rats. I recommend getting ready to buy a large cage. They need lots of space and regular handling. They also love hammocks and stiff like that. I also think males are more friendly.


----------



## wellington (Aug 6, 2014)

Awww, too cute. Glad he was too big to become food. Rats make great pets and he's so cute. Btw, your thread is fine and in the proper place on this forum. That's why we have the "Other Pet Talk" section.


----------



## Cinnamon563 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks. I plan on building a large cage for him and a possible friend as soon as he is old enough.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 7, 2014)

Male. I always had problems with "feeder" rats and mice. Too cute. That little guy sure got lucky!! (BOY)


----------



## Cinnamon563 (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone know any tricks to get him to eat more? He's so tiny he only weighs 11g at almost 2 weeks. According to some online research he should weigh almost 20g by now.


----------



## JennBell0725 (Aug 10, 2014)

If he is moving around try millet and other small snacks.


----------



## sageharmon (Aug 10, 2014)

Post more pics!!!!! 
He's so cute!!!


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 11, 2014)

Here's something I just found on baby rat care. :> http://www.ratfanclub.org/orphans.html


----------



## Sammy girly girl (Aug 11, 2014)

that rat is to young to sex yet, when it is a few weeks old you put presure on the lower part of its stomach and a male of course will have an outie a female of course has an innie, my husband raises mice and rats for his snakes. hope this helps


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 16, 2014)

Not too young to tell. Looks male. Females at that stage have nipple indents. 

Just keep offering food every few hours. Once his eyes open offer warmed baby food, formula soaked bread, or mushed Cheerios. My baby rodents loved Cheerios as a weaning food.


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2014)

I have never had to take care of a baby rat that small. However, with puppies and kittens the mother licks their private parts so they can urinate and poop. You may have to take a cotton ball, wet it with warm water and do the same on both their potty parts. I think at this age too, you should be bottle or syringe feeding. That's what would be done with most animals at that age. I did have to take care of a squirrel that was just a little older then the rat looks and I did the same for her as I did the puppies and kittens.
Good luck I hope he does good for you. Keep us posted.


----------

